
FB and YT Allowed Conspiracy Theorists to Turn Bill Gates into Pandemic Villain - aspenmayer
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/coronavirus-bill-gates-conspiracy-theories
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Facebook And YouTube Have Allowed Conspiracy Theorists To Turn Bill Gates Into
The Pandemic's Villain

